# Heidelberg D&D



## Alucard S (Jan 15, 2005)

I have heard that there was a D&D group somwhere in Heidelberg. I live close to Heidelberg and I would be interested in finding out where it is located, because I want to play PnP. I never played it before becuase I dont know where.


----------



## Rabelais (Jan 15, 2005)

*welcome*

Welcome to the board, you might want to check out the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum rather than the General RPG discussion.  Good luck finding players.


----------



## Jupp (Jan 15, 2005)

If I were you I'd go and have a look at http://www.adrv.de

There is quite a big list for "gamers seeking games"


----------



## Ryltar (Jan 15, 2005)

Or you just might want to check out the various gaming stores in the area; they usually are full of gamer want ads .


----------



## Alucard S (Jan 16, 2005)

Ryltar said:
			
		

> Or you just might want to check out the various gaming stores in the area; they usually are full of gamer want ads .




How do I find out where gaming stores are located?


----------



## Ryltar (Jan 16, 2005)

Google is your friend . The list contains several stores in the HD and Mannheim area.


----------

